# Rockler tandem door hinges



## Fergal (14 Aug 2018)

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-tandem-door-hinge-set

I want to make a shallow cabinet for my hand tools and these special door hinges look good. Anybody used them? Any suppliers in the UK or an alternative available here? Rockler will ship to the UK, but the cost is almost as much as the hinges.

Thanks

Fergal


----------



## Lonsdale73 (26 Dec 2018)

Fergal":19p24z0t said:


> http://www.rockler.com/rockler-tandem-door-hinge-set
> 
> I want to make a shallow cabinet for my hand tools and these special door hinges look good. Anybody used them? Any suppliers in the UK or an alternative available here? Rockler will ship to the UK, but the cost is almost as much as the hinges.
> 
> ...



Did you ever find a UK stockist?


----------

